
Codier – Front-End Coding Challenges and Creations - decidertm
https://codier.io/challenges
======
KenanYusuf
Hey, thanks for posting!

Here's a little bit about Codier
[https://twitter.com/KebabYusuf/status/1024009004949876736](https://twitter.com/KebabYusuf/status/1024009004949876736)

------
rymate1234
This looks pretty good!

